# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Stopping and Starting BC: will starting up again help?

## Goldie

Hello,

About 4 months ago I stopped taking Tri Nessa (generic Ortho Tri Cyclen) after being on it about 8 years.  I have been experiencing thinning for years, and had just got it pretty much under control by treating low hypothyroid and Rogaine 5%.  I decided to stop the BC because I thought the hair problem was being helped by the thyroid.

For the last 2 months I have gone through an awful shed and have lost at least 30% of my hair.  I am going to go back to my derm and endocrinologist and ask about going back on the pill.  Does anyone out there know if this can help the hair grow again?  Or have I messed up my hormone balance for good?  Is it worth it to go back on?  Is my body just sorting itself out and the hair will regrow?  I have searched  on this forum and others but can't really find anything. 

Thanks in advance!

----------

